# Got my frontosa fry in yeaterday....



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

*Got my frontosa fry in yesterday....*

and boy was it stressful! *sh
I purchased 20 frontosa fry and when I got them home I realised they were quite a bit smaller than the rest of my cichlids. I called my lfs to ask if they would take my fish, and the owner(who handles the trades) was out! After doing a water change, and drip acclimating before putting the little guys in, I ran to petsmart and bought a tank divider as a temporary fix. My 75 was too tall for the divider though, so I had to drop the water level down. I knew I shouldn't have gotten rid of my 15 gallon! This marks the beginning of a expensive, long process, so I'm excited. I've got a fluval fx5 on the way, so soon I will have better filtration 
here are a few pictures:
























Tell me what you think *c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, can't wait till they get bigger and you can remove the divider, it will be a beautiful sight.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you susan  I plan to upgrade to at least a 160 within the year to put them in and that will be my display tank that will go into my livingroom/dining room. I don't like the way I currently have my tank decorated(it just seems really novice-ish to me), but it will eventually get better


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome! Frontosa's are such a nice fish! I hope you are very happy with them i personally love how they look


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah I actually got interested in them by accident, I bought my first one witout knowing what it was. I can't wait for them to get bigger  I'm very excited. They are the Mpimbwe variation, so techncally I guess they are 'Gibberosa"


----------

